
Foxconn Plans American Expansion as Clients Seek Made in U.S.A. - pragmatictester
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2012-12-06/foxconn-plans-american-expansion-as-clients-seek-made-in-u-dot-s-dot-a-dot
======
thwest
Are they bringing back health care, pensions, and a 40 hour work week with
them?

~~~
twelvechairs
This is to the point. To me its interesting as an outsider
(Australian/European) to see arguments over social welfare and working
conditions happening between America (which generally prides itself on being
'not like those socialists in Europe/Canada/etc.') and China (still officially
Communist).

------
facorreia
That would be an interesting twist: made in U.S.A. by a Chinese company.

~~~
jasonjei
Technically speaking (and not trying to nitpick), it would be a Taiwanese
company (the ROC as distinct from the PRC), but yes, I definitely do see the
irony.

~~~
facorreia
Point taken; I was thinking of it as a Chinese company because of their high-
profile plants in China but it is actually Taiwanese.

------
clicks
Sorry if I'm missing something but... how do you scroll down that page? The
scroll bar seems to have been disabled for goodness-knows-what-reason. I'm
having to just scroll down by scrolling all the text and maneuvering my way
down... but that hardly seems like an elegant and proper way to scroll down.

~~~
iProject
In what browser. There's scroll bar in Safari 6/Mac. And Safari’s "Reader"
feature also seems to scroll it properly.

~~~
clicks
In Chrome.

But I seem to have gotten it now by messing around with the page. Here, a
screenshot: <http://i.imgur.com/DirT2.jpg> (yes, I do browse the web with
pages enlarged -- 1080p on a 15" laptop results in text being too small for my
eyes to comfortably read)

------
ForFreedom
Everyone was happy with 'Made in China' or 'Assembled in China' This is
nothing but moving out from China.

------
redthrowaway
I'm sure the Waltons would appreciate no longer being the poster children for
employee mistreatment.

